# Fear The Walking Dead Episode 1



## LittleFlame (Aug 24, 2015)

What'd you guys think of it? I really liked it


----------



## dontay0100 (Aug 24, 2015)

Haven't watched yet, probably gonna wait til season 1 is over because I hate waiting for weekly videos..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2015)

Well TWD went to shit really fast and this looks like a cheap cash-in trying to get the same profit that TWD did.

So no thank you.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 24, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well TWD went to shit really fast and this looks like a cheap cash-in trying to get the same profit that TWD did.
> 
> So no thank you.


The usual tv show is pretty shit but this one is legit pretty good so far


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah I have long since given up on the original show, a pity given the promise of the pilot. I do not normally grab shows before they have finished a series, or otherwise been cancelled, but I thought I would make an exception. However I have yet to get around to it, and I also have that dead rising film to watch so that will probably come first when I am in a zombies mood.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 24, 2015)

So basically they just added "Fear" to _The Walking Dead_. Real creative, AMC. I'll give _Fear the Walking Dead_ a watch tonight, anyway.

I dodged FAST's comment and others so nothing was spoiled but I predict that this will be a borefest as TWD is.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 24, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So basically they just added "Fear" to _The Walking Dead_. Real creative, AMC. I'll give _Fear the Walking Dead_ a watch tonight, anyway.
> 
> I dodged FAST's comment and others so nothing was spoiled but I predict that this will be a borefest as TWD is.


the first ep is mostly just a introduction to the characters looking back on it now it was kinda lame xD


----------



## Yumi (Aug 24, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> the first ep is mostly just a introduction to the characters looking back on it now it was kinda lame xD


so i should skip that one, read the synopsis online and watch the 2nd one instead?


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 24, 2015)

Yumi said:


> so i should skip that one, read the synopsis online and watch the 2nd one instead?


2nd one isn't out yet basically SPOILERS 



Spoiler



main character is a drug addict and his mom is stressed and his step dad is cool and his sis is typcal sarcastic teenager character... There now you don't have to watch it


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2015)

its moving far too slow, really hope they pick up the pace rather then focusing on the kids drug use and "family drama"


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 25, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> its moving far too slow, really hope they pick up the pace rather then focusing on the kids drug use and "family drama"


i think they did say it was gonna be more action based, they just gotta hold their word


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 25, 2015)

The pilot episode was rather uniteresting, slow and boring. I thought it was a girl when the first character showed up but it was a guy.

I'll give it a 2nd chance when the next episode is out but if still a no go I'll just stick to the regular TWD.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 25, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> the first ep is mostly just a introduction to the characters looking back on it now it was kinda lame xD


That's no excuse. They could've used 20-30mins to get an overall of all the characters and instead it was a shitty pilot episode.

It makes TWD's pilot episode look like a masterpiece, although joking aside, it definitely was great! Unlike this pile of poo.


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 25, 2015)

Going back to the comic book.


----------



## Megaben99 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hoping for a slow burn, but never know. We don't know the characters yet, so we aren't invested.


----------



## Neru (Aug 25, 2015)

A show going fast into action would be kinda lame in my opinion.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 25, 2015)

Neru said:


> A show going fast into action would be kinda lame in my opinion.


A show to be interesting doesn't need to jump right into the zombie action.

Hate to say it but it was worse than an episode of Zoo. At least in Zoo I'd get to nitpick shit to complain. Here.. Here it's just dull as fuck.


----------



## Neru (Aug 25, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> A show to be interesting doesn't need to jump right into the zombie action.
> 
> Hate to say it but it was worse than an episode of Zoo. At least in Zoo I'd get to nitpick shit to complain. Here.. Here it's just dull as fuck.


Yea I know, it was really dull with the typical high school crap. It would of been more interesting if it had more than one protagonist.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 25, 2015)

The end of the ep was kind of cliff hanging to the imminent infestation


----------



## tony_2018 (Aug 25, 2015)

Off topic:

Game of Thrones........waiting.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 25, 2015)

To all the people debating, just watch it, maybe while your surfing around on the temp you can have it on in the back ground. One hour of your time isn't going to  hurt you. If you don't like TWD then you probably shouldn't watch because it's going to be the same thing. I'd rather of had double the episodes for TWD than have to keep track of two different shows.


----------



## XDel (Aug 25, 2015)

It's no George Romero film as he can make you feel for the characters without having the long drawn out soap operas... but it's still good thus far.

Hopefully this Walking Dead doesn't turn to crap after the 1st season also.


----------



## rufuszombot (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd say it's too early to tell. You can never judge a show solely on it's pilot episode. That being said, so far I don't enjoy the characters themselves, but I also don't know what direction the show is going, so it's hard to tell. I usually give a show at least 4 episodes before I give up, if it has promise in the first place. So, I'll see where it goes and judge it then.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 26, 2015)

The first season of TWD was solid but then it started its quality downfall due to you know what.

As for this pile of crap (based on the pilot), meh, it can obviously get better so we'll see on the next episodes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2015)

It is not the best metric (people really seem to like discussing shows at the start and end of a series around here) but do I take the lack of discussion for a lack of continued interest? I had it there and ready to go but decided to watch various other shows, even a complete series of shows, instead. Week 3 though (which last night/today depending upon how you want to contemplate it) is usually where the pilot editors get booted out, step up their game or otherwise give some hint at what is to come.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 17, 2015)

I have not watched this episode yet. But have watch promo of this episode.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2015)

So I finally managed to watch it over the course of a few days... nowhere near as much promise as walking dead showed in its pilot but considerably better than any walking dead I saw past about episode 5 of series 1. Also because why not I thought I would see episode 2 as well and it seems the idiocy is setting in. I know they have to do it so as to even have a show but gah.

I do however now want to watch Sons of Anarchy again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 5, 2015)

Like a complete moron I watched the rest of them. The CGI was frequently awful but not to the extent it ultimately bothered me. The cinematography, scene setup, acting and even script was far better* but ultimately still fell far short of what could be. As ever the world gets zombies and the remaining humans catch a case of idiot, not as much of a raging case of idiot as most but still a case of idiot.

*I will link the following video series again as it mirrors many of my own thoughts and saves me typing them up


If you are really curious watch the first two episodes, call it an extended two parter/extended prequel or possibly some kind of short/what if and stop there. There are some memorable characters, moments and things from later episodes so I have the barest hesitation at suggesting that, however I do not think it is within reason to go for a fan edit type thing.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 5, 2015)

Just watched the final epiosde. Series is slightly above mediocre but it's portrayal of civilizations downfall is better than TWDs (even though it's a bit incomplete with the retarded timeskip they had).
Also, the characters are at the same time smarter and dumber than TWDs especially with (spoiler ahead):


Spoiler



How Daniel weaponized a fucking horde, I mean what the fuck? That's awesome, but really? This guy probably holds the record for the earliest adopter of this kind of warfare.

I'm also enjoying the lack of "he/she is still alive, just very sick!" cliche.

At the same time, why the fuck did they leave the camp gate open? Are they fucking retarded? They released 2000 fucking walkers and left a gate that could have saved dozens of people completely open?


Overall I think the first season is on par with the current seasons of TWD if not better. The characters are more well written and they seem to not be going for a "geuss who's dying next!" approach, but I honestly do not see the point in watching season 2 since it's going to be basically TWD: West Coast Edition.


----------

